# Chinese guard Liu Wei to try out for Kings



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

http://story.news.yahoo.com/news?tm...e=4&u=/afp/20040714/sp_afp/basket_chn_nba_liu



> The NBA's Sacramento Kings have invited China's national team point guard Liu Wei to their fall training camp, a move that could make Liu the first Chinese guard to join the world's elite basketball league.
> 
> The 1.80 meter (6 ft, 3 ins) Liu will be invited to try out for the Kings in September following the Athens Olympics, Sina.com said on its sports website.
> 
> *He will also play for the NBA team during two pre-season games in Shanghai and Beijing against the Houston Rockets in October, the report said.*


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Seems like somewhat of a publicity stunt since they will be playing in China...


----------



## rose1111 (Jan 29, 2004)

Yes...Liu is not any better than a guy who was invited to work out for King's preseason camp 2yrs ago named Sean Chen, from Taiwan...(any one remember him?)

Chen had a plan to work out for the Kings once again this summer, but kings want to invite a local guy from china...so they choose Liu instead of Chen.....

He is Sean Chen, he made a shot for the Kings in a preseason game, and then...Kings cut gim...   

http://www.38d.net/sean/38dshot.mpg


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Why have an Asian guy tryout, not because you think he can make the squad, but because you want to do it for publicity? I don't like them doing stuff like this, because this guy probably really would love to make the League, but realistically this isn't a legit shot.


----------



## rose1111 (Jan 29, 2004)

well...although I am from Taiwan and I'm a strong Chen supporter...I can understand why the Kings doing this...Chen WANTS to play in NBA, but he is not SO GOOD that Kings want him badly...so why not choose Liu, a teammate when Yao play in china, and will cause a sensation when Kings and Rockets play in china...

it's just about business though...


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rose1111</b>!
> Yes...Liu is not any better than a guy who was invited to work out for King's preseason camp 2yrs ago named Sean Chen, from Taiwan...(any one remember him?)
> 
> Chen had a plan to work out for the Kings once again this summer, but kings want to invite a local guy from china...so they choose Liu instead of Chen.....
> ...


Yeah, I saw in person at Arco during the preseason scrimmage and he was not good at all.


----------



## Sean (Jun 7, 2002)

*Kings tryout Yao Ming's teammate Liu Wei*

Meanwhile, Chinese NBA center Yao Ming's teammate Liu Wei, will leave for the US to receive training with the Sacramento Kings. He is expected to be the first Chinese guard in the NBA.

http://www.chinadaily.com.cn/english/doc/2004-09/08/content_372646.htm


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

Chinese guard can't wait to go home as a King


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

the kings sure could use another foriegn guy :laugh:


----------



## AMR (Oct 5, 2003)

Any starting guard in the Spanish league > Liu Wei


----------



## Peja Vu (Jun 9, 2002)

NBA hopeful Liu Wei wins praise from coaches on eve of China showdown


----------

